# Wo gibts HD Clips oder ähnliches?



## partitionist (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mein PC am meinem LCD TV angeschloßen welcher HD Zertifiziert ist, jetzt wollte ich mal die Maximale Auflösung testen.

Wo kann man im Internet Clips in Full HD runterladen/gucken?

*// EDIT*

Hab was gefunden: 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/musicandvideo/hdvideo/contentshowcase.aspx

Wenn ihr noch was kennt, bitte posten


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2007)

http://stage6.divx.com/videos/tag:high+definition
http://www.cinenow.com/us/vobtrailer.php3
http://www.drfoster.f2s.com/trailers_shortfilms.shtml - weiter unten bei den IMAX-Videos

mfg chmee


----------



## Precog (25. Mai 2007)

also bei apple.com/trailers sind zig HD-Trailer...


----------



## Lorawasser (6. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt noch ne ganze Menge an guten Quellen für HD Clips. Unter anderem:

http://www.gametrailers.com/gt-hd Spieleclips in HD
http://www.hd-clip.de/ eine Seite mit HD Filmen zum sofort anschauen
oder zum Beispiel das Videoarchiv der NASA http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/hd/index.html

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig, es bringt auch was auf Google mal nach Wörtern wie "720p" oder "1080p" oder "HDTV Clips" etc. zu suchen.


----------

